# CONS of being Anthro



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2009)

-Claws pushing through plastic of VCR/DVD players and keyboards
-Shitty tasting alcohol (ie most of it) would taste even WORSE. 
-Moldy food would smell even WORSE.
-Hooves sliding and slipping around wet floors.
-Claw scratches
-Getting wings and tails or winged hands through clothing.
-Hoofified hands having trouble with keyboards.
-Takes forever to dry off
-Smoking smells even WORSE. (Well unless it's hookah.)
-Oh crud it's raining...WET FUR SMELL!! AAGGGGGHHH!!!
-People who don't shower would smell even WORSE.
-Sticky stuff on fur


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

You forgot shedding. That would be the worst, given the average size of a humanoid.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 16, 2009)

You can't have a mustache.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

If it was available, I'm pretty sure that solutions to these would have been invented.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2009)

Driving would be bad for scalies.  No room for the tail in the seat.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Driving would be bad for scalies.  No room for the tail in the seat.



Rip it off and grow a new one.


----------



## Takun (Jul 16, 2009)

*eats chocolate*

*dies*


----------



## Morroke (Jul 16, 2009)

Bacu said:


> You can't have a mustache.



You can if it's NEON


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 16, 2009)

Well my wings on my arms would constantly be getting in the way of everything, combing/brushing your fur would take forever (impossible for avians such as myself), and... Ehm... I dunno, I'll have to think about this for a while.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jul 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Rip it off and grow a new one.


 

that's so morbid to think about;  a human-sized tail wiggling around like a lizard's tail when it falls off >.<


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

Depending on the type of feet you'd have, you would not be able to wear shoes.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 16, 2009)

You act like anthros would have X-Men Wolverine style claws.  Claws don't work like that.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

dragon_mel said:


> that's so morbid to think about;  a human-sized tail wiggling around like a lizard's tail when it falls off >.<



Do want.

Avians would be odd with bigass wings. :/


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Claws pushing through plastic of VCR/DVD players and keyboards


I honestly doubt that any species would evolve claws like that. If the claws were such a hinderance to tool usage they'd have never become a tool using species able to construct an entire civilization. Either they'd have no claws and instead have finger nails or evolve claws which were non-obtrusive. ...Or have become extinct similar to all the failed branches that humans evolved out of.


Digitalpotato said:


> -Shitty tasting alcohol (ie most of it) would taste even WORSE.


Is there even a stereotype of animals having a superior sense of TASTE to humans?


Digitalpotato said:


> -Moldy food would smell even WORSE.


Infact why are we assuming that a humanoid sapien evolved animal species would maintain the same level of olfactory ability as it's 4 legged stupid cousin? Cause it's an animel and it shouldn't have human sense traits? But yet I bet your idea of an anthro doesn't lack color vision does it? No, of course not, the anthrodogs have dog senses of smell but they don't have a view on the world that looks green like a Gameboy screen, do they?


Digitalpotato said:


> -Hooves sliding and slipping around wet floors.


hooves would be an impractical evolutionary trait for a bipedal species. Such a species would fail to succeed in the 'human role' anthros take on.


Digitalpotato said:


> -Claw scratches


Agian with the claws...


Digitalpotato said:


> -Getting wings and tails or winged hands through clothing.


They'd adapt. Tails would be easier, wings... Not many anthros have wings unless they're bullshit mary sues anyway.


Digitalpotato said:


> -Hoofified hands having trouble with keyboards.


Yet no problems for the 'Hoofified' hands BUILDING the keyboard in the factory? Or building the factory? Or building the tools and the construction vehicles used to build the factory? Or building the factory to build the vehicles or tools? DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW KEY TOOL USAGE IS TO CIVILIZATION!!!???

...The rest of your stupid crap isn't even worth responding to.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Snip


Yeah, this is srs bizness!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 16, 2009)

Hard to use paws because of claws


----------



## Carenath (Jul 16, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Driving would be bad for scalies.  No room for the tail in the seat.


Raptors could just run, and probably outrun most cars too considering what traffic's like 

Anthro-Dragons with wings and a tail.. wouldnt be less balanced as the tail and wings would raise their center of gravity.. anthro dragons might find flight awkward.. but other than that they could fly, and avoid needing a car.

I think I would be quite happy, if I was my non-anthro dragon avatar.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2009)

Mating season would be Hell. Can you imagine the entire population developing a wild urge to fuck each other and fight everything that moves _all at once_?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 16, 2009)

Cleaning fur. Fuck, that would take forever. Bathing would take like six times as long for a fur, not too bad for a scaled creature.

Fur clogging up EVERY FUCKING DRAIN in the world. Thought shaving in your sink was bad for drains? Think about fur.

Might not be able to wear shoes, but won't need them with paw pads. That's what they're there for.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 16, 2009)

no more bubble gum or PB : (

Also the threat of catching on fire would be way greater.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 16, 2009)

Tails getting caught in doors, or getting caught in rear wheel while riding a bike. (Though both have solutions, watch your tail when around doors, and just install a guard around the wheel.)

I think the biggest problem would be with different species, some products that work for well mammals probably won't work too well for scalies or avians, and vice versa. Plus, you probably would also have to worry about finding someone who is the right species if you wanted kids.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 16, 2009)

Since the rest of this thread is going off furry stereotypes; any and all members of the government and all scientists would want to kill you and harvest your organs for their nefarious ways.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Claws pushing through plastic of VCR/DVD players and keyboards
> -Moldy food would smell even WORSE.
> -Claw scratches
> -Getting wings and tails or winged hands through clothing.
> ...



Those are the only things I would have to deal with. Other than getting my tail stuck in a revolving door. Since I couldn't drive. I would just simply fly.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

prolly getting my tail slammed in doors... 
ouch.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 17, 2009)

Easog said:


> Mating season would be Hell. Can you imagine the entire population developing a wild urge to fuck each other and fight everything that moves _all at once_?


Well, since we're talking about anthro animals, should their psychology be more human-like?  As in having reproductive impulses under control?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 17, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Well, since we're talking about anthro animals, should their psychology be more human-like?  As in having reproductive impulses under control?


Hopefully yes.

EDIT: WOOT!! Conquered second page!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Hopefully yes.
> 
> EDIT: WOOT!! Conquered second page!!


 
LOL!

well, I'm writing a book and a society in it still doesnt have /all/ control over their impulses. Mainly because of the weather there and their natural breeding occurences happen during the warm months to ensure their species' survival. so... they do have a mating season... and things are kinda.... crazy. but it's mostly under control minus the amount of crime- rape. but that is generally enfoced by officers. butttt... there's still issues there.

oh and their society isnt as high as american society... it's more like middle-east society or like india.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

*Ugh.*
*You never think about that.*
​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Bacu said:


> You can't have a mustache.



DAMN. Beat me to it

While there are cons to being anthro. The major upside to it is you can do most of your human activities (masturbation for some). While as a regular animal it would be next to impossible.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> DAMN. Beat me to it
> 
> While there are cons to being anthro. The major upside to it is you can do most of your human activities (masturbation for some). While as a regular animal it would be next to impossible.


Why is masturbation the first thing you thought of when you needed an example of a human activity?


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 17, 2009)

what about wearing glasses? if the ears are placed higher on the head.
or getting braces? like if you are a wolf

or getting sick, an ear infection is a whole different matter if you have fox ears, even sneezing or blowing ones nose would be interesting depending on the species.

or the weather, i feel sorry for my brothers husky as its been in the 100s here, certain species may not be able to live in certain parts of the world or at least not without discomfort

and then there is discrimination, hell humans are all the same general shape and still hate on eacher based on skin color, imagine how totally different species would behave twords eachother


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Why is masturbation the first thing you thought of when you needed an example of a human activity?



Because almost every cartoon and animated film I have seen that feature animal protagonists, has them talking and doing various human activities. Except that.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Because almost every cartoon and animated film I have seen that feature animal protagonists, has them talking and doing various human activities. Except that.




*Maybe because it's tv..?*
​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> *Maybe because it's tv..?*
> ​



at least be suggestive about it. It's not like 13 year olds don't do it furiously anyway


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Because almost every cartoon and animated film I have seen that feature animal protagonists, has them talking and doing various human activities. Except that.


There are lots of things that cartoon animals have not done other than masturbate, get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 17, 2009)

revolving doors+tails=OUCH!, I have trouble with them as is, add a 2+ft tail, no thanks.

Smokeing [i know its bad yatta yatta yatta] would be a pain, can you say paws on fire? lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You act like anthros would have X-Men Wolverine style claws.  Claws don't work like that.



Mind if I link you to a picture of this thing called a "bear"? Different than a kitty though.




AshleyAshes said:


> Is there even a stereotype of animals having a superior sense of TASTE to humans?




Did oyu know that taste is mostly *smell*? Which if I recall...most animals have a better sense of than humans? Do you think my dogs would eat everything *but* alcohol for a reason? This isn't meant to be taken seriously.

And if you don't believe me taste is mostly smell...plug your nose, then put an onion in your mouth. You'd be surprised how it tastes like apple. WHy do you think your parents told you to clog your nose when you tasted something bad and were trying to swallow it?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2009)

Masturbating with paws would suck.  I mean, those rough paw pads can't be fun.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Mind if I link you to a picture of this thing called a "bear"? Different than a kitty though.


 Bears don't have claws that automatically slice through plastic.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 17, 2009)

not automatically. Surely it'd be an "Accident".


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...*Do you think my dogs would eat everything but alcohol for a reason?* This isn't meant to be taken seriously.



not that I did this often, but my dog likes beer >.> 

just saying.



CryoScales said:


> at least be suggestive about it. It's not like 13 year olds don't do it furiously anyway




No, we do not need to have cartoons suggesting masturbation to 13 yr olds, or to the 20+ furries who still watch the show. EVER

Whats with the all the fap talk eh?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 17, 2009)

well flippers would be a big problem for mine. other than that there doesnt seem to be a down side.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> There are lots of things that cartoon animals have not done other than masturbate, get your mind out of the gutter.



I LIVE in the gutter


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Depending on the type of feet you'd have, you would not be able to wear shoes.


 
Neither to drive a car.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Depending on the type of feet you'd have, you would not be able to wear shoes.


Or stand up right.  Be realistic, digitigrade feet arn't going to allow someone to stand upright for a prolonged period of time.  That whole 'foot flat on the ground' thing is necessary to efficently maintaining balance.  The con would be that anything that evolved to be bipedal and digitigrade would only exist as 100 000 year olf fossels and an entry in the Wikipedia article of 'Failed Humanoid Species'.

Then agian furries are idiots and will draw any animal as a digitrade anthropomorph, even if the actual SPECIES is plantigrade.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Well, since we're talking about anthro animals, should their psychology be more human-like?  As in having reproductive impulses under control?



Dude, your talking about furries here


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Dude, your talking about furries here



If anything it would be more out of control


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 17, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> what about wearing glasses? if the ears are placed higher on the head. /QUOTE]
> 
> Clip on glasses. Braces would have to be retooled.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 17, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> what about wearing glasses? if the ears are placed higher on the head.



Clip on glasses. Braces would have to be retooled.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 17, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Driving would be bad for scalies.  No room for the tail in the seat.



Furries with tails would have the same problem.



Easog said:


> Mating season would be Hell. Can you imagine the entire population developing a wild urge to fuck each other and fight everything that moves _all at once_?



That would be much different to humans? Most humans are like that anyway, especialy on a friday night. That is also assuming female anthros came into "heat". and if that was the case i think the number of "cheaters" would be through the roof.

i don't think claws would be as bad as that (assuming anthro's even HAVE claws, not all anthro's i have seen have claws.)

there is alot of assuming in the OP's main post. As for clothing, it can be modified. Grooming? Wild animals have no problems with it, and it doesn't take them ages to groom themselves, so why would grooming be any different for anthro's? And ew at the thought of people not showering/bathing, if we also assume anthro's have the human trasit of sweating that would be even more nasty, sweat would stick in the furr causing a rather....unpleasent smell. But then there is nothing wrong with more than one shower/bath a day.

I think many of the problems furries could have would easily be dealt with. But i still think claws (on most species) owuldn't be THAT much of a problem, unless of cause if you are a species that has sharp claws, for example a squirrel or cat. There is always the chance of accidently scratching someone. Claws can also be dulled down too if nessesary. By either fileing, or clipping.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 17, 2009)

Poop stuck to the fur, longhair furs would have to be extra careful lol


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, yes. My cat hates this.

Something I'm surprised nobody has mentioned yet: sitting.
It would be nearly impossible with a tail. Unless you're a bear. Or have one of these snazzy lolchairs with a tail hole.

For the smell, I thought animals didn't mind. They use it more as method of recognition than as a way to tell such and such have poor hygiene.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 17, 2009)

i dont think that sitting would be that much of an issue.

i think hygiene would be a problem...
also changing to winter coat and back. your fur would be everywhere =/ its a problem with smaller animals like dogs or cats already, how bad does this have to be if you are the size of a normal human? :O


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2009)

Scalies shedding their skin.

All of it.

Avians would have brittle bones, and have to swallow all of their food whole, and possibly not be able to roll their eyes.  Their vision would be sick as hell, though.

Speaking human languages would be a bitch in general but if everyone was anthropomorphic I'm sure that different languages would have been developed.

Sitting would not be an issue at all.  If people had tails all chairs would have been designed with holes for them in the back.  The same applies to anything else that you think wouldn't work for anthros because they weren't designed for them.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 17, 2009)

You think cat fights with humans are messy?  oi.

Depending on how much of an anthro morph it is, having multiple breasts for females probably wouldn't be fun.

Having very sexy footpaws would mean I'd be very distracted.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol@Anthros during flea season


----------



## Hir (Jul 17, 2009)

Playing guitar would be impossible...





;___________;


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 17, 2009)

It would suck to try and be a balloon salesman with claws.

*pssssh... POP* Dammit!  *pssssssssh POP* DAMMIT!


----------



## Carenath (Jul 17, 2009)

Anthro dragons.. with their bits on the outside (why?)... one badly timed clawswipe... instant castrado.


AshleyAshes said:


> Not many anthros have wings unless they're bullshit mary sues anyway.


Anthro + Wings != Mary Sue



El Furicua said:


> Well, since we're talking about anthro animals, should their psychology be more human-like?  As in having reproductive impulses under control?


You say that like humans *have* their reproductive impulses under control...
If humans had their impulses under control, there would not be 6 billion of us.



Beastcub said:


> and then there is discrimination, hell humans are all the same general shape and still hate on eacher based on skin color, imagine how totally different species would behave twords eachother


Que the Dragons > Non-Dragons Stereotypes...


----------



## Torinir (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm... wouldn't navigating some staircases be a pain in the ass if you're a digitigrade walker, specifically going down?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I honestly doubt that any species would evolve claws like that. If the claws were such a hinderance to tool usage they'd have never become a tool using species able to construct an entire civilization. Either they'd have no claws and instead have finger nails or evolve claws which were non-obtrusive. ...Or have become extinct similar to all the failed branches that humans evolved out of.
> 
> Is there even a stereotype of animals having a superior sense of TASTE to humans?
> 
> ...



.....DAMN!
But, yeh. It does make sense. Like (and please, don't get mad anyone) Naruto demon nails, or RE crimson head nails.  Whoo! Nails!


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 17, 2009)

fleas.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 17, 2009)

Getting your temperature taken, but there would be some people who would probably enjoy it. (hur hur rectal thermometers)


----------



## Jack (Jul 17, 2009)

maintaining all that hair!
that's alot of shampoo & conditioner! $$$$$$$$$!


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would just hate Frenching with a roughed tongue  oww raw top of your mouth


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2009)

Bringing in new diseases.

Racism


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 17, 2009)

Bacu said:


> You can't have a mustache.



/thread.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

Torinir said:


> Hmmm... wouldn't navigating some staircases be a pain in the ass if you're a digitigrade walker, specifically going down?



only if you're a cow.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 17, 2009)

Torinir said:


> Hmmm... wouldn't navigating some staircases be a pain in the ass if you're a digitigrade walker, specifically going down?



you'd learn to get used to it pretty fast, along with many of these things.

though fleas and all other problem related to fur would be the worst part.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

Shaard said:


> you'd learn to get used to it pretty fast, along with many of these things.
> 
> though fleas and all other problem related to fur would be the worst part.




D: bubonic plague.... and Parvo outbreaks would be severe...


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Shitty tasting alcohol (ie most of it) would taste even WORSE.


 
Well, then just avoid the shitty slcohol.  If that's true, then good liquuor will taste even more delicious.  I see that one as a PRO rather than a CON.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Well, then just avoid the shitty slcohol. If that's true, then good liquuor will taste even more delicious. I see that one as a PRO rather than a CON.


 What's up with the alcohol talk? I have no idea where you guys get your facts from.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> What's up with the alcohol talk? I have no idea where you guys get your facts from.


 
What facts?  It's a theory of his.


----------



## Kawaburd (Jul 17, 2009)

Wings in the case of dragons/avians/certain others.  Lets see... 120-300 pound creatures with huge appendages that seem to serve no purpose except getting caught in car doors, knocking everything off your shelves, etc.  unless the laws of physics get royally tweaked or the atmosphere becomes like 4 times thicker.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2009)

Kawaburd said:


> Wings in the case of dragons/avians/certain others. Lets see... 120-300 pound creatures with huge appendages that seem to serve no purpose except getting caught in car doors, knocking everything off your shelves, etc. unless the laws of physics get royally tweaked or the atmosphere becomes like 4 times thicker.


 Or they'd develop to, you know, not weigh 300 pounds?  There were giant dinosaurs that flew, there could be human sized anthros that could fly as well.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> What facts? It's a theory of his.


So? I don't mind, but it has to either be backed up by facts, or simple common sense to be of some use. (Neither of which seems to be present, in my opinion.) Else we might as well start saying anything.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

Swine flu. From the corporate pigs


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> So? I don't mind, but it has to either be backed up by facts, or simple common sense to be of some use. (Neither of which seems to be present, in my opinion.) Else we might as well start saying anything.


 
Hey, I wasn't the one who assumed that being a furry would cause you to have a more sensitive sense of taste.  That was mentioned in post #1.  I'm simply going with it


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Hey, I wasn't the one who assumed that being a furry would cause you to have a more sensitive sense of taste. That was mentioned in post #1. I'm simply going with it


 Most animals have less taste than humans do, actually.
Cats, for an example, mostly taste meat and fat. [1]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Most animals have less taste than humans do, actually.
> Cats, for an example, mostly taste meat and fat. [1]




That's interesting, but for all we know, it could just be more of a humanized tongue, for all we know. Heck they could even have nipples and boobs on dragons and Scalies which wouldn't have any due to not having mammaries, and even gryphons who shouldn't have them because you don't wanna nurse with a beak now do you? This is all meant for fun really. No one apparently sees this.




> Well, then just avoid the shitty slcohol. If that's true, then good liquuor will taste even more delicious. I see that one as a PRO rather than a CON.



Good liquor is an oxymoron. You have to cover the taste of the toxin up with ten zillion flavourings.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> That's interesting, but for all we know, it could just be more of a humanized tongue, for all we know. Heck they could even have nipples and boobs on dragons and Scalies which wouldn't have any due to not having mammaries, and even gryphons who shouldn't have them because you don't wanna nurse with a beak now do you? This is all meant for fun really. No one apparently sees this.


 You forgot the point of this argument was to prove whether worse/better tasting alcohol would be an attribute of anthros or not. If anthros had "humanized" tongues, to put it bluntly, then no change in tastes would be observed.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You forgot the point of this argument was to prove whether worse/better tasting alcohol would be an attribute of anthros or not. If anthros had "humanized" tongues, to put it bluntly, then no change in tastes would be observed.


 
I think you just won this debate.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Or stand up right.  Be realistic, digitigrade feet arn't going to allow someone to stand upright for a prolonged period of time.  That whole 'foot flat on the ground' thing is necessary to efficently maintaining balance.  The con would be that anything that evolved to be bipedal and digitigrade would only exist as 100 000 year olf fossels and an entry in the Wikipedia article of 'Failed Humanoid Species'.
> 
> Then agian furries are idiots and will draw any animal as a digitrade anthropomorph, even if the actual SPECIES is plantigrade.



Get your realism out of my goofy cartoon animals. D:<

Hair on top of fur wouldn't evolve either, it's a stupid concept. 
And if people were going for the EXACT animal, just like the real one standing up like a circus bear they would draw it.
Digitrade looks neat, and humans don't have it. Therefore people draw it. <3 This isn't advanced biology class, it's drawing cartoon animals. 

As for cons, it would be a lot more annoying when people were yelling at you, especially if they were chihuahuas. YAP YAP YAP talk.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

We know, but anatomy is a different story and a different class entirely.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I think you just won this debate.


 You did. The last person to reply always wins.
Oh, wait.

Nevermind, there's plenty of stuff left to debate on.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You did. The last person to reply always wins.
> Oh, wait.
> 
> Nevermind, there's plenty of stuff left to debate on.


 I win.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

It just gets more and more complicated, doesn't it?


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I win.


Oh really?

Back on topic, about the arguments & reasons posted here about cons of being an anthro animal, it does depend on how each of us devises them.  For instance, this is how I devise them in general:

- Body: highly antropomorphic, yet keeping key traits of the zoomorph version.  Also will have key human traits (i.e. opposable thumb, complete bipedalism, polychromatic vision, vocal communication advanced enough to allow for languages...).

-Psychology: highly human.  This means advanced rational thought, comlex imagination, high creativity, the empathy-selfishness dilemma, complex emotions... Also will have reproductive patters more similar to those of humans (i.e. with little-to-no dependance on seasons, more controllable...).

-Metabolic: I imagine anthro animals as having key traits of both human & the morphed animal in terms of that.  For instance, the kinds of disease resistance corresponding to the animal inspiring the anthro, yet the life cycle & span being more similar to those of humans (0-20 years for development, aprox. 80 years of longevity in civilized & healthy enviroments).  Even though I imagine them more ovnivorous, they would keep tendencies corresponding to the inspiring species (i.e. cat anthros would have a strong preference for meat, yet they would tolerate & be able to digest some plant-origined foods).

Based on this, I don't conceptualize my version of anthro animals as having severe cons.  I'll think about them for a further post here.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Based on this, I don't conceptualize my version of anthro animals as having severe cons. I'll think about them for a further post here.


 
Thank you for getting us back on topic. We need to stop dwelling on the cons of anthros. If you're fursona has more cons to your persona, then what's the point? Focus on the pros, for god's sake.

Well, I'm off to band practice.  I'm out of this debate.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

Scaley's are cold blooded and can't self-thermoregulate.

In the colder climates they would be unable to go outdoors for any real period of time without freezing to death.  As such they would lose their jobs.  They would then lose their homes.  They would become homeless and freeze to death in the winter.

Thusly, scaleies wouldn't exist in the Northern hemispheres beyond a certian point, this would initiate a nuclear species war as the scaleies feel oppressed by northern, western culture.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Scaley's are cold blooded and can't self-thermoregulate.
> 
> In the colder climates they would be unable to go outdoors for any real period of time without freezing to death. As such they would lose their jobs. They would then lose their homes. They would become homeless and freeze to death in the winter.
> 
> Thusly, scaleies wouldn't exist in the Northern hemispheres beyond a certian point, this would initiate a nuclear species war as the scaleies feel oppressed by northern, western culture.


Why write slice-of-life gay fiction when you have such good plot ideas?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2009)

Kawaburd said:


> Wings in the case of dragons/avians/certain others.  Lets see... 120-300 pound creatures with huge appendages that seem to serve no purpose except getting caught in car doors, knocking everything off your shelves, etc.  unless the laws of physics get royally tweaked or the atmosphere becomes like 4 times thicker.



I weigh 150 pounds.  Now imagine that weight, except with hollow bones.



Digitalpotato said:


> Good liquor is an oxymoron. You have to cover the taste of the toxin up with ten zillion flavourings.



Maybe if you're a sissy cake boy.



Ticon said:


> As for cons, it would be a lot more annoying when people were yelling at you, especially if they were chihuahuas. YAP YAP YAP talk.



Oh god my ears D:



AshleyAshes said:


> Scaley's are cold blooded and can't self-thermoregulate.
> 
> In the colder climates they would be unable to go outdoors for any real period of time without freezing to death.  As such they would lose their jobs.  They would then lose their homes.  They would become homeless and freeze to death in the winter.
> 
> Thusly, scaleies wouldn't exist in the Northern hemispheres beyond a certian point, this would initiate a nuclear species war as the scaleies feel oppressed by northern, western culture.



This is going to turn into the Matrix with the mammals blocking out the sun to try and kill the scalies.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Why write slice-of-life gay fiction when you have such good plot ideas?


 
How about I write a furry series about paramedics, police and fire fighters and call it 'Furst Responders'?  Then I'd have an obligitory Korean food joke made to a canine fire fighter after he emerges from a flaming building?


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 17, 2009)

Acute hearing would be a bitch in traffic =/


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 17, 2009)

The lack of cheeks would be annoying.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Scaley's are cold blooded and can't self-thermoregulate.
> 
> In the colder climates they would be unable to go outdoors for any real period of time without freezing to death.  As such they would lose their jobs.  They would then lose their homes.  They would become homeless and freeze to death in the winter.
> 
> Thusly, scaleies wouldn't exist in the Northern hemispheres beyond a certian point, this would initiate a nuclear species war as the scaleies feel oppressed by northern, western culture.



People do theorize that some dinosaurs (excluding Sauropods) were warmblooded you know (and had some feathers and fur). Its not that big a stretch to think of some scalies being warm blooded


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> People do theorize that some dinosaurs (excluding Sauropods) were warmblooded you know (and had some feathers and fur). Its not that big a stretch to think of some scalies being warm blooded


GET BACK TO MEXICO BEFORE YOU FREEZE, SCALEFAG.  GET OUT OF MY PART OF THE HEMISPHERE.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 17, 2009)

One of the pros of being a lycanthrope is you don't have to be furry all the time.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 18, 2009)

Wings.  Dear gods, _wings_.  A 150lb person is not going to go flying with a 3m wingspan.  You'd probably be unable to even glide with them.

A big issue is appliances.  Why do people instantly assume something a human can use, a Furry can use?  Swords are made the exact same and don't have their grips changed, glasses are made for people with ears, eyes, and noses in completely different places, etc.  You are not going to have a Furry instantly use the same object as good as better than a human (let's be honest:  How many stories do you find online where a Furry character does not have a > humanity skillset?).


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> GET BACK TO MEXICO BEFORE YOU FREEZE, SCALEFAG.  GET OUT OF MY PART OF THE HEMISPHERE.



I would take insult to that if I was a Scalie or was attracted to that. Otherwise i'll retort with "I PREFER CANADA ANYWAY"


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> (let's be honest: How many stories do you find online where a Furry character does not have a > humanity skillset?).


 
Me! My character's skill sets are all at human levels.  No superior senses of smells or hearing or the ability to leap tall fences. Only advantage for some I suppose is in a military setting they'd have natural camofloge from their fur... Other's fur would be somewhat... Anti-camofloge. Oh yes, them furries in Iraq, rubbing stuff into their fur to make it more tan looking so they attract less bullets.

Or how about anthro soldiers stuffing their tails down one pant leg to keep it safe? Cause let's be honest, that thing, flying around behind your ass, that'll get shot or blown off REAL easy.  Yeah I bet none of you were thinking of guys hoping to come back from Iraq with tails as long as when they left.  One stray AK-47 round and SNAP, half your tail is a chunk of meat on the ground next to you!

But then my story has no military themes...  I just think of stuff like this.


----------



## emoral (Jul 18, 2009)

haha nice story =D i guess that is one con ..


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> (let's be honest:  How many stories do you find online where a Furry character does not have a > humanity skillset?).



Depends on where you look actually. Since most furry stories involve thrilling plotlines that seem just a little to hard for a normal human skill set, authors give advantages to their heroes. Normally I try and stay away from that as much as possible. You'd have to skim the top of a lot of writing to find a story that has thrilling elements and virtually incompetent protagonists, but it is possible.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd rather just keep them so that they get disavantaged in some way and they're not ALL like that. 

such as for example Cheetahs and raptors would regularly trip over things they didn't see and be sent flying if they ran at full speed, and reptiles would have to bundle up way more on colder days. :B


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

the cons of being antho?

none...if there is a facet you dont like, dont participate in it. 

seems simple to me


----------



## Attaman (Jul 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'd rather just keep them so that they get disavantaged in some way and they're not ALL like that.


 Make amphibious anthros still require getting wet?  Avian Anthros, while still retaining flight (so larger wingspan?) are a bit more 'brittle' / less durable when it comes to physical trauma?  Furs 'evolved' to deal with colder environments cannot handle warmer ones due to the lack of sweat glands?  Scalies have trouble with colder environments (for the most part)?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd much rather create an environment THEN create the creatures that live in it. so that things arent more ridiculous than their environment.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2009)

We should all go lombax! Only their feet have claws. And I've seen shoes on them.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Claws pushing through plastic of VCR/DVD players and keyboards
> -Shitty tasting alcohol (ie most of it) would taste even WORSE.
> -Moldy food would smell even WORSE.
> -Hooves sliding and slipping around wet floors.
> ...


Most of these are why being an anthro scalie would rule.  

Claws and wings/tail would still be an issue, tho.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Raptors could just run, and probably outrun most cars too considering what traffic's like



The velociraptors in real life were about a half meter tall and not _that _fast.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> The velociraptors in real life were about a half meter tall and not _that _fast.



Don't you know?  They're furries - well, scalies technically.  They can naturally run at speeds exceeding 50mph without tiring, don't need to eat any more than a regular human, etc.  Oh yeah, and they can react so as to dodge a super-sonic bullet by hearing it before the bullet reaches them.  Because they hear faster.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> But then my story has no military themes...  I just think of stuff like this.


My stories = military themes.
And basically, most of this is what I think would happen, except for the tails down one leg thing, I mean, as long as your tail isn't gigantic, it won't be much of a problem if you keep it between your legs.
Also, at least 3/4ths - 2/3rds of the world are still human, and, you know what that means!
Civil war.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 19, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Also, at least 3/4ths - 2/3rds of the world are still human, and, you know what that means!


 
A furry plot cliche?



StainMcGorver said:


> Civil war.


 
I WIN!


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Sticky stuff on fur


 
I know what were all thinking.










Lotion.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I WIN!


  Only if Humanity loses.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I WIN!


A THOUSAND INTERNETS FOR YOU!



Attaman said:


> Only if Humanity loses.


Humanity wins.
Big time.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Humanity wins.
> Big time.


I think you broke a few furries.

Make it so the Furries cause more damage to the world than Humans.  I'm pretty sure you'll get people ranting on Furspace / FAF / Yiff-whatever that you are a troll and need to be banned from all serious fandom debates.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Don't you know?  They're furries - well, scalies technically.  They can naturally run at speeds exceeding 50mph without tiring, don't need to eat any more than a regular human, etc.  Oh yeah, and they can react so as to dodge a super-sonic bullet by hearing it before the bullet reaches them.  Because they hear faster.




No... They are hybrids, they had feathers as well.
Nothing can _hear _faster than something else. React? Yes.
And you can't hear something that moves faster than sound before it reaches you, it's impossible and contradicting.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> No... They are hybrids, they had feathers as well.
> Nothing can _hear _faster than something else. React? Yes.
> And you can't hear something that moves faster than sound before it reaches you, it's impossible and contradicting.


I know, others seem not to.  It was a joke, my good Scruffy compadre.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I know, others seem not to.  It was a joke, my good Scruffy compadre.



I thought so, but since I could'nt find any elements I found funny, I kept it going.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> I thought so, but since I could'nt find any elements I found funny, I kept it going.


  Must not be familiar with the characters that can hear a sniper's bullet before it reaches their cranium then.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Must not be familiar with the characters that can hear a sniper's bullet before it reaches their cranium then.



they most likely have special sensors that can detect fluxes in light


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Must not be familiar with the characters that can hear a sniper's bullet before it reaches their cranium then.



Not many bullets travel at or higher than the speed of sound.
Bullets fired from a sniper's gun does not nessecarily go faster than someone else's gun.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> Bullets fired from a sniper's gun does not nessecarily go faster than someone else's gun.


Perhaps, but some most certainly still do.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Perhaps, but some most certainly still do.



Sorry for not being part of NRA, then.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 19, 2009)

chewing the plastic edges of ir glasses and ur mother say wtf
suffers from hot especially in summer


----------



## Dexiro (Jul 19, 2009)

The only problem that would bother me if my fur falling out 

And maybe the heat, although we'd probably adapt to it
And it just gievs me an excuse to be naked more


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sure that you'd end up smashing your tail every now and then in a door of some sort. That would be quite painful and inconvenient. Also, in a fight your tail would be grabbed and that could be just as bad if not worse then the already exposed genitals.


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 19, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Cleaning fur. Fuck, that would take forever. Bathing would take like six times as long for a fur, not too bad for a scaled creature.



Goodness, THE COST OF SHAMPOO and CONDITIONER would be astounding.

- My life would be over.... no lips to buzz to play brass instruments. D:
- XD Uh... predatory anthros vs the prey anthros. 
- The issue of having pets.
- No tattoos.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> Goodness, THE COST OF SHAMPOO and CONDITIONER would be astounding.
> - XD Uh... predatory anthros vs the prey anthros.
> - The issue of having pets.
> - No tattoos.



1; Use mud.
2; They'd get around somehow.
3; ?
4; Shave, tattoo [repeat]shave[/repeat]


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 19, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> - My life would be over.... no lips to buzz to play brass instruments. D:


 
Uhh... I think we can safely assume that anthros would have lips.  Most animals have lips.  Not to mention lips would be necessary for the formation of most words.

You guys realize what the 'anthro' part of 'anthropormophic' means, don't you?  This isnt the "What if I made my dog wear pants and made him pretend he was people." thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Uhh... I think we can safely assume that anthros would have lips. Most animals have lips. Not to mention lips would be necessary for the formation of most words.
> 
> You guys realize what the 'anthro' part of 'anthropormophic' means, don't you? This isnt the "What if I made my dog wear pants and made him pretend he was people." thread.


 That would be an awesome thread.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That would be an awesome thread.


 Now look what you've done!

But yeah, cons or not, I'd still go for it in a heartbeat. Besides, I wouldn't mind taking a shower six times as long, though my landlord might get a little annoyed with the propane bill...


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> You guys realize what the 'anthro' part of 'anthropormophic' means, don't you?  This isnt the "What if I made my dog wear pants and made him pretend he was people." thread.



Unless they are mostly human in facial structure, I don't think a lot of animalistic muzzles/lips have the anatomy to play a brass instrument. It takes a lot more then just blowing to play a brass instrument, _one needs to be able to buzz their lips.


_


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> Unless they are mostly human in facial structure, I don't think a lot of animalistic muzzles/lips have the anatomy to play a brass instrument. It takes a lot more then just blowing to play a brass instrument, _one needs to be able to buzz their lips._


 
*And yet no one has any issues with the ideas of anthros speaking the English language?*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> *And yet no one has any issues with the ideas of anthros speaking the English language?*



I mentioned it I am pretty sure.


----------



## anichellen (Jul 21, 2009)

would we have to worry about animal testing?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 21, 2009)

anichellen said:


> would we have to worry about animal testing?


Oh hell, this reminds me:
You'd need to test products for _every Furry species_.  "Sorry Wolf, you can't use Foxes medication - doesn't help."  "Wait Tiger, don't take those pills!  They're fatal to you!"  "All they'll do is cause you to bald otter, need to be a scaly for the ointment to work."


----------



## Ratte (Jul 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> "All they'll do is cause you to bald otter, need to be a scaly for the ointment to work."



I think Irreverent used it.

But yeah, with so many different species, there would need to be that much more accommodation for them, and that goes for all your basic needs.  I think the world would be even worse off.


----------



## Tweek (Jul 21, 2009)

Not being able to wear those cute shoes you found. No seriously. I have a 4E width and can sympathize.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

Tweek said:


> Not being able to wear those cute shoes you found. No seriously. I have a 4E width and can sympathize.



Do they make Dook Marten's in that size?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

Tweek said:


> Not being able to wear those cute shoes you found. No seriously. I have a 4E width and can sympathize.


 
Speak for yourself.  My characters wear regular sized shoes.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Oh hell, this reminds me:
> You'd need to test products for _every Furry species_.  "Sorry Wolf, you can't use Foxes medication - doesn't help."  "Wait Tiger, don't take those pills!  They're fatal to you!"  "All they'll do is cause you to bald otter, need to be a scaly for the ointment to work."



Actually, wouldn't you just use the shampoo that you would use for your pets? For example, lets say you have a dog. You're an anthro dog. You would use the same soap/shampoo you use for your dog. So ultimately you would be sharing your soap/shampoo with your pets.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 21, 2009)

Tweek said:


> Not being able to wear those cute shoes you found. No seriously. I have a 4E width and can sympathize.



yeah, digitigrade anthros would be awkward in some heels.

"Ooh, Louis Vuitton!" *Faceplants*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Britmike said:


> yeah, digitigrade anthros would be awkward in some heels.
> 
> "Ooh, Louis Vuitton!" *Faceplants*



That would be silly, because the only point of wearing high heels is to make yourself look taller (and force you to walk funny so that your ass pops every time you take a step), and if you're digitigraded then then there isn't much to be done to make you look taller other than wearing platforms.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

Gah, having to remember to take my Frontline every month.

I'd complain about shedding, but there's fur all over everything already from my suit, so I'm used to it by now...


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

has anyone even thought about wolves such
dogs would swarm us to attack and show affection
we would ummm mark our territory everytime we went to the bathroom so we like couldnt have other dogs
dont even talk about mating season for everyone humans stay inside unless you want to DIE


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

oh and if u got dandruff

just forget it after that

and dont even try to light a candle foosh you burn instantly


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Jul 22, 2009)

Ill tell you what makes being furry a con, people dont believe you and then you go from looking insane (where I was) to Funny Farm material. Grrrrr............

And then the military freaks show up and try to take you apart to see what makes you tick.  As if they ever had the right to just open me up because I dont look like them.


----------



## neokiva (Jul 22, 2009)

all the cons you mentioned have solutions lol well the hoove problems might be harder to fix as for the claws problems, well that's something nature fixed as claws retract when not in use


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And then the military freaks show up and try to take you apart to see what makes you tick.  As if they ever had the right to just open me up because I dont look like them.


  Because yes, the first thing that scientists do when they find live specimens of new species is to sick the military on it, have it shot to ribbons, then the remains picked apart so that they can guess off anatomy alone how it behaves. 

Worst the military is going to do is enforce either separation or integration into society with you, as well as watching over you as scientists study your behavior.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 22, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And then the military freaks show up and try to take you apart to see what makes you tick. As if they ever had the right to just open me up because I dont look like them.


 
Why does everyone think that the government/military is going to kidnap furries and find ways to exploit them?

You don't see winners of World's Strongest Man contests disappearing and brainwashed and their DNA sampled to make super soldiers.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/strong_toddler_070530/20070530

This kid is like 3 times stronger than any kid his age due to a genetic condition.  You don't see anyone kidnapping him, do you?  He's ADOPTED even, it'd be easy!

If some furry existed in a human world, he would not be quietly abducted for the NSAFBIHLSCIAUSAF, he'd get a two hour special about his medical animal freakyness that'd air on TLC, Discovery or National Geographic.  Because that's what our society REALLY does with it's freaks.

Man, you furries have like NO perspective on things.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> You don't see winners of World's Strongest Man contests disappearing and brainwashed and their DNA sampled to make super soldiers.
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070530/strong_toddler_070530/20070530
> 
> This kid is like 3 times stronger than any kid his age due to a genetic condition.  You don't see anyone kidnapping him, do you?  He's ADOPTED even, it'd be easy!


  Then there's the family that has a 16 year old daughter who seems to have stopped aging around year two (and is _willing_ to let scientists study her every now and then).  She also has not been taken.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Then there's the family that has a 16 year old daughter that seems to have stopped aging around year two (and is _willing_ to let scientists study her every now and then). She also has not been taken.


 
Man, it's almost as if real life isn't an issue of The X-Men


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

well, I don't know about the rest of you, but my claws are retractable. however, slamming my tail in a door would not be fun. But the whole feet thing? Please, shoes are for SQUARES!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 24, 2009)

Shima said:


> well, I don't know about the rest of you, but my claws are retractable.



But your paws are as big as your entire head


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Man, you furries have like NO perspective on things.


 
What can we say? We like to fantasise.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 24, 2009)

Why must the furry fandom always fail to live up to my expectations?


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why must the furry fandom always fail to live up to my expectations?


well if you dont have any expectations, then you wont feel that way


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why must the furry fandom always fail to live up to my expectations?


 
WAIT! Wait! You have EXPECTATIONS of us!? LOL! We're people who like to dream and pretend, what else WOULD you expect!

You my friend must be in the wrong place. Or you're just being nasty...


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> WAIT! Wait! You have EXPECTATIONS of us!? LOL! We're people who like to dream and pretend, what else WOULD you expect!
> 
> You my friend must be in the wrong place. Or you're just being nasty...


lol i stopped having expectations of anyone or anything years ago


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

uhh... good or bad? is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## neokiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> uhh... good or bad? is that a good or bad thing?


lol id say its a matter of perspective


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 24, 2009)

Probably said already, but c'mon, shedding!._. You'd have your own fur to clean up. Fur is already such a hassle to clean up.


----------



## Seas (Jul 24, 2009)

Shima said:


> slamming my tail in a door would not be fun.



No, you wouldn't slam your tail in doors more than you slam your legs/hands, no-one would, unless they would be mentally retarded to have their body awareness function limited.
(or maybe the first few hours/days(?) in the "sudden transformation" scenario)

Also, my general reply to this therad is that being anthro would have minimal to no drawbacks compared to a human body regarding usage of everyday objects, if the civilization would have progressed since a long time to fit the anthro anatomy (perhaps some minor conveniences because of racial differences...).
In the "sudden transformation" case though, some things would be dificult for them, like some comments have showen examples here.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 24, 2009)

Fluorie said:


> Probably said already, but c'mon, shedding!._. You'd have your own fur to clean up. Fur is already such a hassle to clean up.


 
In my writing, at one point, a character is cleaning the dryer lint filter during molting season and remarks 'There's enough fur here to make another wolf!'


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Major ones are probably being an outcast and being made fun of for something you enjoy doing.  At least for me those are the greatest cons.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Major ones are probably being an outcast and being made fun of for something you enjoy doing.  At least for me those are the greatest cons.


  Someone did not read OP.  Or has fursecution complex.  Or both.


----------

